# PictureDefense - Copyright information



## ShaneF (Sep 24, 2013)

I cam across this site today and i though it might be of some interest to some people.  It explains the proper procedure to get your photos removes from websites such as facebook, flicker and any other internet site.  It also contains information on copyrighting you photos and contains some basic model releases.

PictureDefense

The site was made by James Beltz


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 24, 2013)

I looked up his website and I don't see any info. about his background or expertise related to photography, copyright or anything else; this seems to be going over procedures that probably are already available on the various websites.  

If you put your photos online on websites or social media sites - read the TERMS - or at least look at the part related to Usage. The Terms may say you retain ownership BUT - you might have agreed to allow the site to use, modify, distribute your photos.  

I just saw on ASMP's site that they and other photography organizations support the nonprofit PLUS  :: PLUS :: - a registry for photographers to register and protect their work; I haven't read thru the info. yet but it might be a good resource for photographers.


----------



## ShaneF (Sep 24, 2013)

The idea is you dont have to go to various websites hunting to get the information on how to get your photos taken down.  The processes needed to getting your images taken down are all there.


----------



## KmH (Sep 24, 2013)

Help! I've Been Infringed! | Photo Attorney
Five Things You Can Do to Protect Your Online Images | Photo Attorney
https://nppa.org/page/5617 - TWO EASY STEPS FOR USING THE DMCA TAKEDOWN NOTICE TO BATTLE COPYRIGHT INFRINGEMENT
Registering Your Copyrights Using the eCO System | NatureScapes.Net - The Resource for Nature Photographers
Embedded Metadata Initiative


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 24, 2013)

That's true, someone could try using that one website or go to whichever website displayed a possible infringement; I'd just rather know more about someone before I follow their suggestions.


----------



## ShaneF (Sep 24, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> That's true, someone could try using that one website or go to whichever website displayed a possible infringement; I'd just rather know more about someone before I follow their suggestions.



nothing wrong with doing your homework.

Let me google that for you


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 24, 2013)

I'd said in my first post that I looked up his website, I meant I usually do look up someone before deciding to follow their recommendations or not.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 24, 2013)

If you put it online, assume you will be infringed, or to put it another way, post nothing that you can't live with being 'borrowed'.


----------

